# What are your comfort foods?



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't know if comfort food would actually be the correct term here, I guess I'm wondering about favorite foods that you go back to time & time again.

Here's a few of mine.

1. Ben & Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream. I love it! Not so good for the waistline.

2. Cottage cheese & chopped tomatoes. A fresh "dead ripe" garden tomato, cottage cheese, lots of salt & some pepper. Yum! Can eat a whole bowl full.

3. Chocolate banana milk shakes.

4. My Mom's fried chicken. Mine's pretty good too, but I learned it from her. The secret is simplicity. Wash chicken in cold water, roll in flour, fry in skillet with salt & pepper. Oh yeah, use a lid as the steam causes the flour to absorb the seasoning & it kind of steam bastes it as you fry it. Take the lid off the last few minutes to crisp it. Get 'er nice & brown!

5 Real whipped potatoes. With real butter & gravy made from the fried chicken drippings & a little of the potato water you saved from boiling the potatoes.

6. Maybe my all time favorite meal......A nice steak grilled medium rare, with hashbrowns & onions (the blood from the steak soaks into the potatoes) & garden fresh sliced tomatoes. Awesome!

7.  Rack of lamb. Medium rare. A rare occasion alas.

8. Cheeseburgers. I could just about live on em.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Strawberry Twizzlers


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

pulled pork (vinegar based sauce)
biscuits n gravy
french onion soup
clam chowdah
baked macaroni and cheese
chicken fried steak w/ gravy
chicken n dumplings
steak(ribeye) n eggs
Krispy Kreme
beans and rice (plenty of hamhocks and seasoning)
thick cut, twice fried fries
thick patty melts with american cheese and grilled/caramelized onions


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Brandon,

Your list made me cry. We must be twins separated at birth.

-brauts
-beans, cornbread, fried potatoes
-fried crappie
-all from garden: fried okra, ripe tomatoes, green onions (and beans and cornbread  )


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Anything Italian!!!!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Anything with loads of hot sauce on it.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

glovepuppy said:


> Anything with loads of hot sauce on it.


Ham & beans is really good with hot sauce in em. If you've never tried it, put some Summer Savory in your ham & beans next time when they are almost done. It really brings out the flavor & complements the dish very well.

One thing I forgot on my original list is fresh steamed asparagus, tossed with butter & with salt & pepper. This has got to be one of the top 5 vegetables on the planet.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Chocolate!* 

Forget Godiva. I like Swiss.


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

me too chocolate


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

What a great topic, K-hat!


It's a toss-up:

Cheese grits with toast

or

Peanut butter and mayonnaise sandwiches
(Really)


-Quixote


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

In no particular order, mac and cheese, mashed potatos and gravy, meatloaf, bowl of pintos or great northern beans with crackling bread, cheese toast,the list goes on and on, Frank B


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I make the best Tuna Noodle Casserole on earth. 

Albacore'
Cambells Cream of Mushroom,
1lb. fresh mushrooms lightly sauteed in balsamic vinegar,
Fresh sour cream,
Extra wide egg noodles,
Secret mix of 3 cheeses on top. (potato chips optional)

NO PEAS! :c 

Simple and effective, best eaten November thru March.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

relaxnsmoke said:


> I make the best Tuna Noodle Casserole on earth.
> 
> Albacore'
> Cambells Cream of Mushroom,
> ...


RNS, You & my wife would have made a nice couple. Ugh! I must admit though, that yours does sound a bit more interesting. I tried to comprimise with my wife & get her to put canned chicken in it, but she missed that dirty feet flavor I think.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I recently found flat bottomed taco shells. What took em so long! :c


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Some kickass Kansas City BBQ
A fabulous peice of prime rib - medium baked potato butter&sour cream 
seafood
My wifes lasagna - with a good bottle of wine
Thanksgiving dinner and left over turkey sandwiches w/mayo and lettuce on rye bread
chips salsa guacamole and a good 46 oz. margarita


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Unfortunately I eat damn near everything but a couple of my favorites are a good beef stew or a pot roast with diced potatoes and carrots covered in lots of gravy...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmm. God is a meat & potatoes kinda guy. So, no goose liver pate?


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Hmmm. God is a meat & potatoes kinda guy. So, no goose liver pate?


God only eats "manly" food...


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Ribs and lots of them.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Well hat you've succeeded in making me hungry bro I was born,and raised near the Mexican border in the Rio Grande Valley of Texas so my comfort foods are inherently Mexican...Real honest to goodness home made Flour Tortillas and Pollo con Mole can't be beat IMHO.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I don't think anything is more comforting than slow cooked, well seasoned beef with mashed potatoes and gravy. Man oh man. If that doesn't calm your soul then you might have to smoke a cigar!  

SB


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

SilvrBck said:


> I don't think anything is more comforting than slow cooked, well seasoned beef with mashed potatoes and gravy. Man oh man. If that doesn't calm your soul then you might have to smoke a cigar!
> 
> SB


Amen to that brother.


----------

